# Slow Chat Archives > Slow Chat: Talk with Microsoft Developer Teams >  Poll - Are you using Visual Studio 2010 yet?

## Brad Jones

Just a quick poll to ask if you are using Visual Studio 2010 yet...

----------


## dglienna

Just deploying an app, using the DevExpress toolset.  Targeted to Net 2.0 (for the host) and SQL 2005 (same reason), it also works with Azure SQL Server.

----------


## Pro Metheus

Yes. I like the interface more than the previous versions

----------


## dglienna

I don't like ADD REFERENCES any longer.  It takes FOREVER to load up my library of references, and there is no way to tell it which ones to preload

----------


## briankel

@dglienna, you should get the Visual Studio 2010 Power Tools we just released. You'll love what it does for Add New Reference (among other cool features). See http://blogs.msdn.com/b/jasonz/archi...ure-packs.aspx

Brian

----------


## dglienna

Thanks.  Look like it may be what I'm looking for.  Need a download link.

http://visualstudiogallery.msdn.micr...2-4adea1e34fef

----------

